#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Teaching in Laos?

## jambone

Hi all. My recent trip to Laos went well. (Thanks for the advice  :Smile: ) And I was wondering if anybody has spent much time up there? I didn't see too much in a couple of days but it looks quite cool. Anybody know anything about teaching English there or any websites that may help?

----------


## jambone

I'll take that as a 'no' then  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MagicLeaves

went there for a week once if that's any help

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'll take that as a 'no' then


Basically, yes.

Maybe you'd have more luck asking at Ajarn? There's only a few teachers here, and it seems none have any experience of working in Laos.

----------


## friscofrankie

Last time I was there was four-plus years ago I saw some ads for English teachers, and that is the extent of my knowledge on the subject.

----------


## colourful-era

I've heard you have to just go there and then it's all word of mouth -very little advertising for work

----------


## obsidian

i see occasional ads next door. they sometimes put it under the name of the thai city across the river (cant remember it now) so you have to look close. somebody next door also teaches there. his politics suck so i have repessed his name. but i am sure you could post a thread similar to this and get some good info.

----------

